# nvidia GeForce Treiber 190.40*



## ElfenLied77 (26. Juli 2009)

Quelle: guru3d.com
 Neuer Grafiktreiber für nvidia Version 190.40 BETA


*UPDATE:*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> du solltest noch erwähnen, dass das keine offiziel releaste Version von nVidia ist, jedenfalls find ich die bei denen auf der Seite nicht.




^^ Danke Autokiller677 

zum Download *Vista/Win7 32Bit*

zum Download *XP 32Bit*

zum Download *Vista/Win7 64Bit*

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Juli 2009)

du solltest noch erwähnen, dass das keine offiziel releaste Version von nVidia ist, jedenfalls find ich die bei denen auf der Seite nicht.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Juli 2009)

Ja das stimmt hab es oben eingefügt thx ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt hab es oben eingefügt thx ^^


 
Hast du denn irgendwelche Infos, was anders ist?


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

190.40 Also eine Beta ja?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du denn irgendwelche Infos, was anders ist?



sehr wenig einer hat folgendes geschrieben:

Quelle Guru3d


> The 190.40 is quite good, no problems anyway.
> With the official 190.38 WHQL i had the famous
> "_nvlddmkm.sys_" - _BSOD_". (@Vista Business x64)
> 
> ...







CrashStyle schrieb:


> 190.40 Also eine Beta ja?



Ja ist eine Beta, hab eben die Info gelesen !

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Juli 2009)

Also nur ein Bugfix Treiber? naja...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. Juli 2009)

> The 190.40 is quite good, no problems anyway.
> With the official 190.38 WHQL i had the famous
> "_nvlddmkm.sys_" - _BSOD_". (@Vista Business x64)



heute hatte ich auch einen BSOD kein plan woher er kommt
könnte er gewesen sein (nur einmal heute)
beim dvd gucken aufm fernseher....Meldung nicht lesen können
werde den neuen mal installieren nicht das das nochmal passiert


----------



## netwizzard (27. Juli 2009)

was ist denn ein BSOD?


----------



## KTMDoki (27. Juli 2009)

netwizzard schrieb:


> was ist denn ein BSOD?


*B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath


----------



## Carver (27. Juli 2009)

Mit dem 190.38 haben bei mir die Supersampling- und Hybrid-Modi im nHander nicht funktioniert. Daher hab ich ihn wieder deinstalliert.. BSOD hatte ich jedoch keinen...

Naja mal sehen, der 190.40 WHQL dürfte ja nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen...

Grüße

Marky.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juli 2009)

habe auch noch keinen BSOD gehabt und bin mit dem 190.38 voll zufrieden.


----------



## LaCroato (27. Juli 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> sehr wenig einer hat folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Quelle Guru3d
> 
> ...




Ja, das war meine Wenigkeit, ich hab´ das im guru3d.com - Forum gepostet.
Hatte wie bereits dort erwähnt Bluescreens mit dem offiziellen 190.38 WHQL - Treiber. 

Jetzt mit dem 190.40er - BETA - Treiber keinerlei Schwierigkeiten;
klappt bei mir jetzt alles wie geschmiert unter Win7 x64 sowie auch unter Vista x64.

Gruß


----------



## god-of-snow (27. Juli 2009)

Carver schrieb:


> Mit dem 190.38 haben bei mir die Supersampling- und Hybrid-Modi im nHander nicht funktioniert. Daher hab ich ihn wieder deinstalliert.. BSOD hatte ich jedoch keinen...
> 
> Naja mal sehen, der 190.40 WHQL dürfte ja nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen...
> 
> ...



Komisch, bei mir funktionieren die einwandfrei...


----------



## BlackTig3R (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe immer ein BSOD, egal was ich mache...
oder installiere... immer kommt der böse BSOD 
bei version 190.38 sowie die beta 190.40
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## platti18 (1. August 2009)

mal alle alten treiber von nvdia löschen und dann denn neuen install probiert?


----------



## BlackTig3R (2. August 2009)

Ja, das habe ich schon probiert... mit beiden...
Funktioniert alles nicht!


----------



## amdintel (4. August 2009)

Nvidia  ist so gar so *unverschämt* das die dem User Werbung ins Pannel einblenden !

Mit Sicherheit werde ich nicht Online ein kaufen und meine Pers. Daten über das Internet , die dan an 3. ungefragt weiter gegebenen werden !


----------

